# Rec-Tec or Louisiana Grill?



## dixiedog11 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have finally decided to make the move to a Pellet smoker.  I have been using a Masterbuilt propane smoker but the cook times are just way too long.  The last butt I did took 20 hours and I had to move it to the oven to get it done.  I have narrowed my search down to a Rec-Tec smoker or one from Louisiana Grills.  Anyone have any recommendations for either?  Thanks!


----------



## chef willie (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry, I know zip about Louisiana but have heard nothing but good things on Rec Tec. I seriously considered one for myself but decided on the Char Griller pellet pusher since I could pick it up avoiding the ship charge. Seen Red has one on it and should be along shortly to comment....Willie


----------



## seenred (Jun 10, 2015)

Like Willie says, I own a Rec Tec (a little over 2 years), and like it very much.  I don't claim to know a lot about those Louisiana grills, but IMO at that price point ($500- $1K) the RT is hard to beat.  That's not to say there's not some other good products...GMG, Traeger, and Willie's Char Griller are other options in that price range.

If I was buying again and had a budget of a grand, I'd definitely buy another RT.

Good luck!  Let me know if I can answer more questions... Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## dixiedog11 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks guys.  I think I am going to pull the trigger on the Rec Tec.  I was a little hesitant based on the fact that I have never seen one, nor would I be able to see one before I purchased it, but it was very difficult to find anyone who regretted getting one.


----------



## oddball (Jun 23, 2015)

20150522_142949a.jpg



__ oddball
__ Jun 23, 2015






I love mine.  With all the weather lately, I've only been able to use it twice.  Plan on doing a brisket on Sunday.


----------



## gpb11 (Jun 25, 2015)

Rec-Tec is a good unit from everything I've seen, but I ended up going with a GMG.  Not to dissuade you from RT, but for consideration (by you or others similarly considering):  My reasons were partly from having a local dealer and also partly because the $200 in shipping wasn't offset by sales tax savings since I'm in GA.  After viewing them in person I decided the Daniel Boone was plenty big enough for my needs vs the Jim Bowie (closer to the RT680 size) and it being over $400 out the door sealed the deal.

I think there's a GMG dealer not too far from Apex NC, see http://greenmountaingrills.com/find-a-dealer/


----------



## xray (Jun 25, 2015)

Does having a RT cut down on cook times?


----------



## xray (Jun 25, 2015)

DixieDog11 said:


> I have finally decided to make the move to a Pellet smoker.  I have been using a Masterbuilt propane smoker but the cook times are just way too long.  The last butt I did took 20 hours and I had to move it to the oven to get it done.  I have narrowed my search down to a Rec-Tec smoker or one from Louisiana Grills.  Anyone have any recommendations for either?  Thanks!



Sorry for the double post my mistake.

Does the RT cut down on cook times? I've been a propane guy all my life so I was wondering if you really cut your times down or is having a pellet smoker easier and more convenient? I always thought a 250 degree smoke is the same regardless if it's electric, gas, charcoal or wood.


----------



## oddball (Jun 25, 2015)

Cook times will be the same.  Pellet and propane are likely similar in the sense that you will get a consistent temp start to finish without any tinkering.  With wood or charcoal you need to monitor temps and add fuel as needed.  Otherwise, it's all about time and temp, and the type of fuel won't alter the time needed at any given temp.


----------



## bregent (Jun 25, 2015)

Some grills, like Memphis, are true convection grills and so that could result in shorter cook times, depending on what your cooking.


----------



## dixiedog11 (Jun 25, 2015)

I am switching because I am having a lot of trouble with my current propane smoker.  The last butt I did took over 20 hrs and I had to put it in the oven to get it to finish in time.  I had gotten some new parts fro the manufacturer hoping to fix the problem but it didn't work.  My neighbor has a pellet and he talked me into going in that direction.


----------



## loock28 (Jun 26, 2015)

are you sure you are cooking at the temp you think you are? it sounds like you maybe cooking at a much lower temp then what you think you are. how are you checking your temp the gauge on the smoker a digital probe?


----------



## dzylzzrd (Jul 22, 2015)

I've got a Rec Tec Mini and I recommend it highly. As far as cooking faster, heat is heat.


----------

